# Long Trail Harvest Ale



## Greg (Oct 21, 2005)

The little local grocery store down the street has been carrying these lately. Good brew!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 21, 2005)

I will have to try it out... :beer:

Long Trail rocks!


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Oct 22, 2005)

You guys should come up to Killington and visit the Long Trail Brewery nearby.  You can get something to eat there in addition to sampling their brews.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2005)

nice.  my recent discovery is the long trail double bag, a new favorite!


----------



## cubco (Oct 22, 2005)

*Beer:  it's just for breakfast, anymore.*

Yep,  those Long Trail products are pretty tasty, although for New England brewed ale I don't think you can beat Smuttynose.

Still, if it's after 5, make mine a vodka martini;  straight up, one olive (if I want more "fruit" I order a salad).  You can't get the elevator to the top any faster!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2005)

cubco, i go with the twist myself.  now with beer, i can't stand fruit and generally turn my nose up to those corona and limes (hell, i turn my nose up to corona period!).  but a mixed drink is different.  vodka martini extra extra dry  with a twist.  guess i might as well just put an IV fron the grey goose bottle into a vein


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 22, 2005)

Double Bag is good stuff :beer:

Had a great Trout River Rainbow Red last night.


----------



## cubco (Oct 22, 2005)

*Let's Twist Again*

Couldn't agree more, rivercoil.  The only use I could of for Corona would be to let a Candystriper bathe my feet with it while I enjoyed the Grey Goose IV hook-up.


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 22, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Double Bag is good stuff :beer:
> 
> Had a great Trout River Rainbow Red last night.


Double Bag is one of the few beers that I really really dislike. The taste just doesn't do it for me but it will get you messed up.

My favorite beers are Stouts and Porters - nothing like a good dark beer. 

A great fall brew is Magic Hat Jinx. And on that note I'm off to the Magic Hat brewery (seriously).


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2005)

double bag is a fairly dark beer.  th 7%+ alcohol content will indeed to go your head quick.  i really like the taste, but more than the taste, i have never had a dark beer that DAMN SMOOTH!  seriously smooth, one of the smoothest beers i've ever had actually.


----------



## cantdog (Oct 22, 2005)

Sounds good.  I'll have to try it.  Can anyone suggest a store in Nashua-Manchester that has it?


----------



## TenPeaks (Oct 24, 2005)

cantdog said:
			
		

> Sounds good.  I'll have to try it.  Can anyone suggest a store in Nashua-Manchester that has it?



You could try Shaw's in Nashua. If they don't have it Harrington Liquors in Chelmsford probably does. They have a fantastic beer/wine selection. It's worth the trip to the store if you're looking for something special.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 24, 2005)

I should probably throw this in its own thread, but it's beer-related so what the heck - can any of you VTers give me a shout when the first cases of Magic Hat Single Chair Ale hits the shelves?  I need to re-stock.  Thanks.....

to keep on track, I had the Harvest at Attitash's Oktoberfest.  I think I liked it....


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2005)

I have been a fan of Long Trail and Otter Creek since I started biking in VT 5 years ago (hmph... that was before I was 21... also why I was a fan of drinking in VT).

The show "Dirty Jobs" on the Discovery Channel did a segment on the Long Trail brewery.  It was very interesting and Mike Rowe is a funny dude.


I share the disdain for Corona others have expressed here.  "Weasel p*ss" was the term I've heard to describe it best.  The point of the lime is just to keep down the skunk scent/taste because of the clear bottle (easily light struck).  Doesn't do the trick for me.  I stay away from green bottles too.

I went to the Long Trail brewery last year, it was pretty cool, with the hors d'oeuvres and sample trays.  Will probably go back this year.

I am also a fan of dark beers, some of my favorites are Wachusett's Black Shack Porter, Sammy Cream Stout, Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout, Guiness of course... I could name a few more.


I'd highly recommend www.beeradvocate.com for beer fans out there.  Started by a couple bean town boys.  It's like the IMDb of the beer world.


----------



## mergs (Oct 24, 2005)

I keep Corona around for the slugs.  They love it. 

Long Trail makes a Tram Ale with a photo of the Jay Peak Tram on it.  Good stuff!  Will keep an eye out for the Harvest, although it might be tough getting way down here in "the south".  Thanks for the heads-up tho.  :beer:

Otter Creek is solid, but I cannot do the Copper Ale thing... it reminds me of drinking a beer with a mouthful of pennies.  (not that I do that  )

Smuttynose is solid too, but I personally cannot down more than 1 or 2... the hop level is just too high for me.

But, my personal fav is Magic Hat.  I've not found a Magic Hat brew that I have not liked yet.


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 24, 2005)

kickstand said:
			
		

> I should probably throw this in its own thread, but it's beer-related so what the heck - can any of you VTers give me a shout when the first cases of Magic Hat Single Chair Ale hits the shelves?  I need to re-stock.  Thanks.....
> 
> to keep on track, I had the Harvest at Attitash's Oktoberfest.  I think I liked it....


Single Chair is out at the brewery...not sure about stores yet.


> But, my personal fav is Magic Hat. I've not found a Magic Hat brew that I have not liked yet.


I really don't like #9. It's everyone's favorite Magic Hat but I think it's pretty bad. Also, the new batch 370 is pretty bad.


> I share the disdain for Corona others have expressed here. "Weasel p*ss" was the term I've heard to describe it best.


We always called it Mexican piss...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2005)

i'm not a magic hat fan.  didn't care much for the single chair.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 24, 2005)

I've brewed beer for more than 3 years.  Double Bag is the finest beer in America.  If you've never tried/brewed home made beer, you won't appreciate how fine Long Trail Ales are.

Beats the competition, hands down.  Let's have a beer tasting weekend to vote for the top brew!


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 24, 2005)

And so it is said, A BEER TASTING CONTEST !!!

Why not?


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't know I'd go so far to say that Double Bag is the finest beer in America, or even the finest beer _made_ in America.

While it is a very good brew, there are hundreds of thousands of micro's out there across the country.  It is near the top of my list.


I salute you for being a home brewer for three years.  It is a very challenging, but satisfying hobby, made about three batches myself so far.


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh, and how could I forget...

 :beer:


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 25, 2005)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> I've brewed beer for more than 3 years.  Double Bag is the finest beer in America.  If you've never tried/brewed home made beer, you won't appreciate how fine Long Trail Ales are.


That's a pretty bold statement to say that it's the finest beer in America. There are plenty of other beers that are as good or better. It really depends on the criteria used to judge it. 
Saying that you can't appreciate Long Trail unless you've brewed your own beer is just ridiculous. It's like saying you can't appreciate Sugarbush unless you've worked at a ski mountain. I can fully appreciate a good beer even though I've never brewed it myself.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to keep the debate going, and cause a little salivation, look at what Sam Adams, who I've long since given up on, has worked up. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> I've brewed beer for more than 3 years.  Double Bag is the finest beer in America.  If you've never tried/brewed home made beer, you won't appreciate how fine Long Trail Ales are.
> 
> Beats the competition, hands down.  Let's have a beer tasting weekend to vote for the top brew!


I was thinking about you, Magic when the Double Bag comments came up. I think it was you that gave me my first one... :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2005)

"Best BEer" is such a subjective idea (Obviously). What time of day? After what activity? With what food? How many are we having? These are all very important questions. 

Still and all, if I had to settle for only one beer for the rest of my life, make mine a Guinness!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Still and all, if I had to settle for only one beer for the rest of my life, make mine a Guinness!


I never understood the affection for Guiness. My bro-in-law is a huge Guiness fan and would drink that over most anything else. I enjoy one every know and again, but I wouldn't forgo other great beers for one. Another beer I've really been into lately is Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Just to keep the debate going, and cause a little salivation, look at what Sam Adams, who I've long since given up on, has worked up. :beer:




That's pretty cool, I wonder what the availability will be like.

I have heard Sam referred to as the "Macro-micro" brew.  I have a love hate relationship with them.  As they've gotten bigger, their batches have become more inconsistant.  They have ditched some of their best brews, or made them available only in obscure sampler packs, Scotch Ale comes to mind.  And Lightship.  But I'm grateful for it when I go out to restaraunts, often it is the best thing on tap.

I still drink a lot of Cream Stout, but I usually buy other microbrews when given the opportunity.  Or try something new.

Jim Koch, I've read, is more of a business man than a brew master... kind of like Bill Gates and software engineering... just not quite as evil.

I'd be surprised to learn that this new one was actually his concoction.  Sounds like more for publicity than anything, but I won't knock him for that.

He is trying to advance a good quality product that isn't bud/miller/coors piss in a can.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 25, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> As they've gotten bigger, their batches have become more inconsistant.  They have ditched some of their best brews, or made them available only in obscure sampler packs, Scotch Ale comes to mind.  And Lightship.



they ditched the Lightship and came up with Sam Adams Light as a replacement.  IMHO, a much better beer.


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

Eh, I still have complaints about inconsitencies with Sam Light.


It's not a bad session brew or if you need something generic with food but not something I'd go after and get.

That reminds me, it has been a while since I've been to Brew City... I need to do that.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2005)

I wouldn't choose a Guinness over anythign else, but if I had to pick just one, that'd be it- Guinness seems to fit the bill in a wider range of scenarios than most others. I do enjoy the Sierera Nevada brews in general, I have been known to hose more than a few Belhaven Scottish Ales, most anything by Dixxie Brewing, if fresh, is delightful (Dixie Lager for hot, sunny days, Blackened Voodoo for eating with, Crimson Voodoo for everything in between). Most quality pilsners (Stella or Urquel work well) and most Polish beers (Ziwiac or EB, or Hevelius or Copernicus (yum)) are good for their times, too. Then again, sometimes a tasty Trappist fits the bill. Others, a nice brown ale (Sam Smith's rather than Newcastle, thank you) does it. Occasionally you needa taste of teh Orient, maybe Asahi or Kiren or Tsing Tao. I get a little whacky sometimes, and need a steak-in-a-bottle, and go for Xingu from Brazil.

So, all in all, it depends on what I'm in the mood for. But if forced to choose just one, and one only for the remainder of my days, Guinness it is.


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

Mmmm.... Trappist... had the yellow cap... was very strong, but very, very good.


If you want a good New England brown ale, I'd recommend Wachusett Brewery Nut Brown Ale.  Easier to find, I've found, than Samuel Smith.  I agree with your sentiment about Newcastle as well though.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2005)

I've had the Wachusett and, while a quality brew, I find it's slightly overcarbonated and overhopped for the style. I do like the Wachusett offerings as beers, but as examples of the styles, not so much.

Newcastle- They don't call it the "Brown Dog" for nothing.


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, carbonation can vary a fair amount keg to keg and even bottle to bottle.


I'd agree with your assessment of more hops than other brown ales, but that's probably a reason why I like it.

A bit more bite.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2005)

That's why they make so many kinds of beer, huh?

So much beer, so little liver...


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> That's why they make so many kinds of beer, huh?
> 
> So much beer, so little liver...



Heh, my thoughts exactly.

Looking forward to all the winter brews coming out.  Nothing like a hearty 6-7% brew and a heavy dinner after a day on the slopes.

 :beer:


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, I can't wait until the winter brews are out...
Magic Hat Heart of Darkness and Ravell, and Shed Mtn Ale are some of my favorites. The Mtn Ale is year round but it feels more like a winter brew. Dark beers are my favorite and that's what winter beers are all about.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 25, 2005)

I love all of Long Trails stuff....BUT

Anchor Steams Liberty Ale, Porter, Old Foghorn, Christmas Ale, and the original Steam beer are my fav's.  If it's ever on tap, it's a must have

PS The Tram Ale is just the Hit the trail Ale repackaged...smuggs has one as well...I forget the name...what about Kmart....


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 25, 2005)

gimme a little captain and coke!!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 25, 2005)

Feh, why would you want to ruin a perfectly good soda with that sickly sweet syrup? To each his/her own and all that, but I've just never been able to stomach any rum and coke. Now, you give me some Gosling's and a good ginger beer, and I'll be your friend. The next morning, though, is a different matter entirely.

Remember, boys and girls, most mixed drinks were invented during Prohibition when bootleg liquor was so godawful you had to mix it. Except for gin and tonics, but that was to keep malaria away.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 25, 2005)

I've a friend that home brews ale.  Soon I'll be trying several kinds. Even an oatmeal one that I can't imagine what it tastes like. I hope its a lot better than drinking a bowl of oatmeal. 

The local Franconia Brewery in Littleton has 3 beers, none of which I like enough to buy. Somehow their batches are never consistant. White Mtns Distributers stopped carring them because of it

Double bag is a local favorite to those who enjoy the home brewed taste of ale. It is so smooth for an ale with a alcohol content of 7.2%. What is nice about home brew is more sugar can be added to give the batch more "kick". Of course, I only drink it for the taste.


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 25, 2005)

I dont like regular rum and coke, just captain. And as for beer its miller lite all the way for me! Sorry guys all that other beer doesnt do it for me, except maybe for a Killians, but watch out for those beer farts the next day!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2005)

i also fail to understand the fascination with guinness.  it does nothing for me.  sierra nevada pale ale is great, greg!  i tend to enjoy a harpoon ipa a little more though.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2005)

cannon ale is a microbrew served at the italian oasis in littleton.  best damn microbrew i have ever had.  so darn smooth and tasty...  and what a great name for a beer!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think I can learn to enjoy to taste of beer anymore. It's the ale that floats my boat. Cannon Ale at the Italian Oasis in Ltn? Wow riverc0il, I'm going to go there 'cuz I just have to try it. Yes, a fine name for a beer!


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 26, 2005)

bill9009 said:
			
		

> I dont like regular rum and coke, just captain. And as for beer its miller lite all the way for me! Sorry guys all that other beer doesnt do it for me, except maybe for a Killians, but watch out for those beer farts the next day!!!


No one actually drinks Miller Lite for taste. The only reason I would ever go near it is if I was binge drinking. And even at that, it would have to be far cheaper than anything else I could buy, which it usually is not.


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> bill9009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know plenty of people that drink light macro brews for the taste (or probably lack thereof, actually).  For whatever reason some (a lot) of people don't have the taste for barley malt and hops.

I'd say Bill is the foremost expert on what he likes and doesn't, wouldn't you?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 26, 2005)

_I'd say Bill is the foremost expert on what he likes and doesn't, wouldn't you?_

NO, dammit! Conformity is key! If you want to be cool, you must drink what I drink, think like I think, and dress like I dress. I am the arbiter of all that's good and righteous, and don't you forget it!

Seriously, though- I think it's important to try other things. You never know what you might be missing. If you like Killian's, try a Red Hook ESB, or a Dixie Crimson VooDoo (only from a respectable place, though- it tends to be old by the time it gets this far north). if you like Harpoon IPA, try a Stella Artois or a Pilsner Urquel. There's always something similar to whatever you like available, try things that differ in various dimensions. You might be surprised. That being said, if you're content with Miller Lite and that's all you want, then fine, it's your call. You wouldn't only ski at Denton and never try anywhere else, though, would you? Even with a 66 degree slope, that'd get old after a while.

EDIT: At all points, the term "You" is used in the collective, and is not intended to single out any individual. Mostly because that's the way I mean it, partly because I can't always keep track of who exactly said what.


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 26, 2005)

Big difference between liking a beer and drinking it to get drunk though. If you actually like a beer you could just sit around watching tv and drinking it. I know very few people outside of college that do this with cheap beer on a regular basis (I realize this could just be the people that I hang out with).


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 26, 2005)

the funny thing is, if you are drinking to get drunk, you could do it a lot quicker and likely cheaper with better and stronger beer.  a 6'er of double bock or double bag should have any one in the bag for $7.  vs. 12 piss beers for about the same price or likely twice as much for bud.  get drunk and do it in style!  that's what i'm talking about!
:beer:


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, of course. Let us continue in style! 

Check the low price of dlb bag at Brooks in Ltn.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 26, 2005)

A $7 bottle of wine does okay, too, though it takes 2 most of the time.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 26, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> A $7 bottle of wine does okay, too, though it takes 2 most of the time.



$7 for a bottle, you're a big spender. We get a $13 five liter box of wine. Now that's class that lasts.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 26, 2005)

I look at a box of wine and I get a hangover. Technically, it's the bst way to serve and store wine. However, it is not the highest quality producer's first choice.


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I look at a box of wine and I get a hangover. Technically, it's the bst way to serve and store wine. However, it is not the highest quality producer's first choice.



I'm about the same way.

I get less of a hangover from better quality beer as well, since, of course you have to drink less of it.


And man does skiing hungover suck.  I get sweaty and dehydrated, bad case of swamp ass, legs are lazy, I'm lazy... happens more often to me than it should.


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 26, 2005)

I think HOMER said it best on this topic.... "Mmmmmmmm, beer"


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 27, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> And man does skiing hungover suck.  I get sweaty and dehydrated, bad case of swamp ass, legs are lazy, I'm lazy... happens more often to me than it should.


I hear ya loud and clear. It was amazing how much better I skied midweek in college than on weekends. It was like day and night.


----------



## jjmcgo (Nov 1, 2005)

*Agreement, at last*

I knew if I hung around for several years and thousands of threads, riverc0il and I would agree on something!
Double Bag is great and it's the fast lane to a heavy buzz. Try a long hike on a hot day, skip food and bang down two Double Bags. See you in the morning! You awake where you fell.
riverc0il always brings passion and rarely subtlety so his assertion that DB is America's finest beer is in character. Here, though, he is not far from wrong.
No beer can be the best because beer drinking is situational. There's practically no excuse at all for Miller High Life, except after a tag football game in 90 degree weather. Then it's the best beer.
Someone mentioned Dixie beer. On a hot muggy New Orleans afternoon, a 39 degree Dixie and an Oyster po'boy. Oh yeah.
Now and then, you get a fresh Pilsner Urquell and you're in heaven. Look for bars in ethnic Eastern European neighborhoods. Some have PU on tap.
Mergs, about 20 years researchers on a government grant (this is a great country) determined that cockroaches' favorite food is Pabst Blue Ribbon Beer.
I guess that makes me a cockroach. Around Philly, PBR has made a huge comeback. Very popular on South St.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 1, 2005)

PBR has its place. Way back when in my college days, anytime we were drinking PBR we'd get an overpowering desire to grill. Of course, by that time we'd had a few too many. By the time the charcoal was ready (beer + lighter fluid = no eyebrows  :angry: ), we'd had a few more, then we'd put a slab of whatever we had handy on the grill, have a few more, forget completely about the food, have a few more, remember the food, which by now closely resembled the charcoal it cooked over. Fortunately by then we'd had enough to drink not to care. 

Good times.
 :beer:


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 1, 2005)

> Try a long hike on a hot day, skip food and bang down two Double Bags. See you in the morning! You awake where you fell.


With me, having two great tasty Dbl Bags after a long hike only makes me more hungry. At 7.2% it is certainly strong, no way lights out. You're kidding right?!


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 1, 2005)

Even at 7.2% I would say a good 9 or 10 is needed for lights out.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 1, 2005)

We shall continue in style!


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2005)

Bought a sixer of Long Trail Hit the Trail Ale...

I wasn't too impressed.  The bottle claimed an "smooth, sweet finish."  I call that a watery finish.

Perhaps it's just the nature of the style, as I don't drink brown ales too often, but while I enjoyed the subtle caramel overtones with almost a hint of maple syrup, I couldn't get around the weakness.  Like I said in a previous post, this one needs just a little bit of bite from a bit more carbonation or hop bitterness to balance the "smooth" characteristic.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd agree with that assessment, Marc. Hit the Trail doesn't quite hit the spot. More than hops or carbonation, I think it would be better served with a better malt to kind of thicken the flavor up a bit.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't like it either. Try the Double Bag.


----------



## TenPeaks (Nov 4, 2005)

If you guys like brown ales try the Smuttynose Old Brown Dog. One of the best brown's out there IMHO.

Oh, I almost forget Pig's Ear brown fresh from the tap at the Woodstock Inn. It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 4, 2005)

I've had the Smuttynose, but I can't remember the taste specifically. I have an overall "Not Impressed" opinion of Smuttynose products, but I don't have any specific reasons for that.


----------



## haines (Nov 5, 2005)

Modelo, El Sol and Tuborg.


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 7, 2005)

I was pounding back Mtn Ale this weekend. That stuff will get you drunk pretty quick too. Definitely one of my favorite beers.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 7, 2005)

Had a few of the Sam Adams 375's Friday. Not overly impressed. Sort of sour tasting,w ith too much clovey spice at the end. On the other hand, not a beer it would be hard to drink too many of.


----------



## kickstand (Nov 7, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Had a few of the Sam Adams 375's Friday. Not overly impressed. Sort of sour tasting,w ith too much clovey spice at the end. On the other hand, not a beer it would be hard to drink too many of.



oh, I had one on Thursday and thought it was great.  Could probably only drink 2 per sitting, but it is good stuff.  Wish I could get it in bottles.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 7, 2005)

They're not bottling it, apparently. Only on tap.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 14, 2005)

Had Cape Ann Brewing's Fisherman Ale Saturday. Tasty tasty brew. Very smooth going in, nice touch of spice and malt, great hops bang on the back end, that didn't linger too long. Low-ish carbonation, smooth creamy head, nice color. Good stuff.

http://www.capeannbrewing.com/aboutthebrew6.html


----------



## Brettski (Nov 14, 2005)

I was in the Pour house (an appropriate name) this weekend in beantown...has some Harpoon IPA on tap....in 22 oz mugs....I like 22 oz mugs...


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 14, 2005)

A group of us used to go to the Pour House when I lived in the area. Nice food, drink, and atmosphere. I don't know about now, but years ago at noon during the week it was always jambed. A waitress would be dressed in a skimpy costume and come out doing one fine dance that was sure bet for a great laugh. Reason being she had a hot dog hanging out both sides of her mouth.  Hilariously funny because that was not the first thing one noticed!


----------



## TenPeaks (Nov 15, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Had Cape Ann Brewing's Fisherman Ale Saturday. Tasty tasty brew. Very smooth going in, nice touch of spice and malt, great hops bang on the back end, that didn't linger too long. Low-ish carbonation, smooth creamy head, nice color. Good stuff.
> 
> http://www.capeannbrewing.com/aboutthebrew6.html



I went on a tour of the Cape Ann Brewery a couple weeks ago. They make a great amber lager and will be introducing an IPA next spring (I got a sneak preview and it's very tasty!!!). They are also introducing a limited release winter beer in 22oz. bombers sometime in early December. It's very well balanced and not overly spicy like other winter beers.

Fisherman's brew was recently launched in Maine and is available in Mass. and the NYC area. I'd recommened the beer to anyone looking for a well balanced tasty beer.

disclaimer: I don't work for Cape Ann Brewing Co. I'm just a fan.


----------

